# global warming



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2009)

Υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωση να ελπίζουμε ότι ο όρος _global warming_ θα αποδοθεί με έναν ενιαίο τρόπο; Ή, τουλάχιστον, με έναν για επιστημονικό συγκείμενο και το πολύ άλλον έναν για το γενικό κοινό (τους μη ειδικούς);

Κατ' αρχάς να δηλώσω ότι το «φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου» δεν αποτελεί απόδοση του _global warming_. Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι δεν μου αρέσει η χρήση τής λέξης «υπερθέρμανση» στην εν λόγω απόδοση, διότι την χρωματίζει με υποκειμενικό τρόπο (άρα μη αποδεκτό). Ωστόσο, τα συμπεριέλαβα στις προτεινόμενες αποδόσεις, ώστε να μπορείτε παρόλ' αυτά να τα υποστηρίξετε. Πείτε λοιπόν τη γνώμη σας:

παγκόσμια θέρμανση
πλανητική θέρμανση
θέρμανση του πλανήτη
αύξηση της παγκόσμιας θερμοκρασίας
αύξηση της πλανητικής θερμοκρασίας
αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας τού πλανήτη
παγκόσμια αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας
πλανητική αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας
παγκόσμια υπερθέρμανση
πλανητική υπερθέρμανση
υπερθέρμανση του πλανήτη
φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου
άλλο (εξηγήστε)


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2009)

Εγώ κλίνω προς τα 5-7, και προτιμώ τον πλανήτη παρά τον κόσμο. 
Γιατί όχι και θερμοκρασιακή άνοδος του πλανήτη;


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2009)

13. αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας της Γης

Επειδή, εκτός του ότι είναι σαφέστερο, δίνει και 72.000 ευρήματα (μουσαντένια, αλλά πολλά). :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 31, 2009)

3. θέρμανση του πλανήτη και 11. υπερθέρμανση του πλανήτη, Μού φαίνονται τα πιο φυσικά.


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2009)

Κατά σειρά προτίμησης:
13. αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας της Γης (του Νίκελ στο #3)
4. αύξηση της παγκόσμιας θερμοκρασίας 
7. παγκόσμια αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας 

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι υποκειμενικό, αλλά οι όροι _θέρμανση_ ή _υπερθέρμανση_ για μένα υποδηλώνουν εξωγενείς παράγοντες, ίσως επειδή το _θερμαίνω_ είναι μεταβατικό. Εδώ όμως, οι παράγοντες που συμβάλλουν στην αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας δεν είναι εξωτερικοί (εκτός ίσως από την περιοδική έξαρση των ηλιακών κηλίδων και κάποια άλλα κοσμικά φαινόμενα, που όμως συμβάλλουν ελάχιστα και συνέβαιναν πάντα, οπότε η τρέχουσα αύξηση δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί κατά κύριο λόγο σε αυτά), δεν θερμαίνει κάποιος άλλος τον πλανήτη, αλλά εμείς οι ίδιοι οι (προσωρινοί, ας μην το ξεχνάμε) κάτοικοί του. Μπορεί βέβαια να κάνω λάθος.

Όσο για το κόσμος ή πλανήτης, παρότι συμφωνώ με την SBE (κι αυτό ίσως είναι επιρροή της Αγγλικής, όπου πολλές φορές συναντώ την αντιστοιχία world=πλανήτης, ιδίως στην εφ λόγω δουλειάς και προσωπικής προτίμησης), τον _πλανήτη _τον προτιμώ όταν αναφερόμαστε στο σύμπαν, όταν υπάρχει συσχετισμός ή αντιδιαστολή με άλλους πλανήτες, οπότε έχει νόημα να γίνεται διάκριση και να αφήσουμε τη λέξη _κόσμος _για το σύμπαν. Αλλιώς, όταν δεν υπάρχει τέτοια ανάγκη, όταν προφανώς αναφερόμαστε στον δικό μας πλανήτη, τότε μάλλον προτιμώ τον _κόσμο. _Ανάλογα με τη θέση του παρατηρητή, δηλαδή. Αλλά και τότε παίζει η προφανής αμφισημία του _κόσμου=πλανήτη _και του _κόσμου=ανθρωπότητας, ανθρώπινου περίγυρου._
Η θερμοκρασιακή άνοδος του πλανήτη, από την άλλη, από άποψη σύνταξης, ίσως πάλι υποκειμενικά, μου δίνει την εικόνα ότι ο πλανήτης ανεβαίνει, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει σε καμία περίπτωση, και επειδή, εκτός των άλλων, στο σύμπαν δεν υπάρχει πάνω ή κάτω. Ίσως είναι προτιμότερο, προτιμώτερο προτιμητέο (τέλος πάντων;)) το _θερμοκρασιακή άνοδος στον πλανήτη._

Πέρα από το γλωσσικό, το θέμα της αύξησης της μέσης θερμοκρασίας στη Γη είναι τελικά πολύ πιο επείγον και σημαντικό απ' ό,τι πιστευόταν μέχρι τώρα, κι επειδή δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κάτι ουσιαστικό, θα μας απασχολήσει πάρα πολύ και σύντομα. Αλλά αυτό αξίζει το δικό του νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά θα το πω απλά: όταν ακούω για τη «θέρμανση του πλανήτη», περιμένω να μου στείλουν το λογαριασμό (the heating bill). Θεωρώ ότι είναι καλό πράμα (ο λογαριασμός πάλι, όχι). Κι αν δεν είχαμε τον ήλιο να μας ζεσταίνει, θα είχαμε γίνει όλοι Εσκιμώοι. Γιατί όχι «υπερθέρμανση» λοιπόν; Γιατί το «υπέρ» δεν υπάρχει στον αγγλικό όρο, το επισημαίνει και ο Ζαζ. Όταν θα φτάσουμε στο superwarming, θα αρχίσουν να κλαίνε μανούλες.

Στο global warming της Wikipedia:
Global warming is the increase in the average temperature of the Earth's near-surface air and oceans since the mid-20th century and its projected continuation.
(σταθερή άνοδος της μέσης θερμοκρασίας)

Η ελληνική σελίδα έχει τίτλο: Παγκόσμια θέρμανση
Η κεντρική θέρμανση της πολυκατοικίας δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό το φαινόμενο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 1, 2009)

Η παγκόσμια θέρμανση μου θυμίζει κεντρικό σύστημα θέρμανσης που θερμαίνει όλους τους κρύους.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 1, 2009)

Η «αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας της Γης» καλή κι άγια είναι (ως απόδοση, όχι ως πρόβλημα ), αλλά δεν παύει να έχει αραδιασμένες γενικές — κι αν έχουμε κάποια διατύπωση της μορφής «...μια ακόμη εκδήλωση του φαινομένου της αύξησης της θερμοκρασίας της Γης», μιλάμε έλεος! Εκεί είναι που κάτι λιτό όπως η «παγκόσμια θέρμανση» (ή οτιδήποτε άλλο σε επίθ.+ουσ.) είναι θησαυρός: «...μια ακόμη εκδήλωση του φαινομένου της παγκόσμιας θέρμανσης».


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις. Να παρατηρήσω τα εξής: το γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχει το πρόθεμα super-, δεν καθιστά τον όρο υπερθέρμανση του πλανήτη άστοχο ή ανακριβή. Αφενός μεν γιατί το super- στον όρο global warming εννοείται, αλλά παραλείπεται, αφετέρου δε γιατί τα Ελληνικά χρειάζονται το πρόθεμα υπέρ- για να δείξουν την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας πάνω από το κανονικό. Τα Αγγλικά, όχι και τόσο. Άλλωστε, ο όρος super-warming χρησιμοποιείται και στα Αγγλικά για την άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας του πλανήτη.

Παγκόσμια θέρμανση δεν θα το έλεγα. Χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε κάπου ο πλανήτης. Και μού ακούγεται σαν κυριολεκτική μετάφραση, καλή αλλά slightly off the mark, γιατί ούτε αποδίδει πλήρως το νόημα, αλλά ούτε είναι και ξεκάθαρη (σε backtranslation θα με πήγαινε προς το heating). Συμφωνώ με την SBE.

Κι εδώ ανάλογοι προβληματισμοί. Ας σημειωθεί ότι δεν δέχονται όλοι οι επιστήμονες ότι η υπερθέρμανση του πλανήτη οφείλεται στο φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου. Ορισμένοι μιλάνε για φαινόμενο που αγγίζει όλο το ηλιακό σύστημα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2009)

Εγώ προτιμώ το υπερθέρμανση του πλανήτη.
Ζαζ, ξέχασες το άνοδος της θερμοκρασίας του πλανήτη.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2009)

daeman said:


> Πέρα από το γλωσσικό, το θέμα της αύξησης της μέσης θερμοκρασίας στη Γη είναι τελικά πολύ πιο επείγον και σημαντικό απ' ό,τι πιστευόταν μέχρι τώρα, κι επειδή δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κάτι ουσιαστικό, θα μας απασχολήσει πάρα πολύ και σύντομα. Αλλά αυτό αξίζει το δικό του νήμα.


Να πάμε να το ανοίξουμε, γιατί έχω μεταφράσει ένα βιβλίο σχετικά, το οποίο ναι μεν είναι μυθιστόρημα, αλλά μεταφράζοντάς το έπαθα κατάθλιψη. Η κατάσταση είναι χάλια.


----------



## fofoka (Sep 1, 2009)

Κι εμένα καλύτερο μού φαίνεται το *υπερθέρμανση του πλανήτη*.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 1, 2009)

Ο λόγος που χαρακτήρισα τη χρήση τού όρου _υπερθέρμανση_ στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ως ανεπίτρεπτα υποκειμενική, είναι επειδή το φαινόμενο που παρατηρείται αυτήν τη στιγμή είναι η αύξηση της μέσης θερμοκρασίας του πλανήτη. Από τη μεριά τού πλανήτη, όμως, δεν υπάρχει κανονικό και μη κανονικό για τη θερμοκρασία του (ενν. όσο παραμένει πλανήτης και δεν καταρρέει), καθότι ο συγκεκριμένος πλανήτης έχει "βιώσει" μέσες θερμοκρασίες και πολύ μεγαλύτερες και πολύ μικρότερες από αυτές που βλέπουμε σήμερα. Οπότε το να ορίζουμε εμείς τι είναι "έξω από το κανονικό" με κριτήριο τον πλανήτη, είναι αυθαίρετο (κι επομένως ορολογικώς αντιεπιστημονικό) — διότι το πράττουμε με κριτήριο τη διατήρηση της ζωής ως έχει κλπ (μαλλαλόγια μ' ένα κριτήριο που τον πλανήτη ουδόλως τον απασχολεί — η Γη δεν θα 'χε το παραμικρό πρόβλημα να χαθούν τα πάντα και να μείνουν μοναχά δυο ακραιόφιλα βακτήρια, κι ας ξεκινούσε μετά νέα εξέλιξη που θα οδηγούσε σε εντελώς διαφορετικές μορφές ζωής ή και καμία απολύτως εξέλιξη). Ούτε καν γνωρίζουμε το αν η αύξηση του σήμερα θα ακολουθηθεί από μείωση στο όποιο μέλλον κ.ο.κ!

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η _παγκόσμια υπερθέρμανση_ (το επίθ.+ουσ. που 'λεγα προηγουμένως) είναι απίστευτα βολική (κι άρα δελεαστική) κατασκευή, κι ίσως τελικά και να κάνει για το layman level (γι' αυτό άλλωστε εξ αρχής είπα να δούμε και τις δύο χρήσεις — επιστημονική και εκλαϊκευτική).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2009)

Ωστόσο, το φαινόμενο που περιγράφουμε είναι ούτως ή άλλως υποκειμενικό, δλδ και το global warming περιγράφει αυτήν την άνοδο από υποκειμενικής πλευράς (γιατί το ακραιόφιλο μια χαρά θα τα βγάλει πέρα) και την ορίζει με κριτήριο τη διατήρηση της ζωής, νεσπά; Προσωπικά, το προτιμώ γιατί είναι περιγραφικό και καταλαβαίνει κανείς αμέσως τι εννοεί ο συνομιλητής του. Η άλλη εναλλακτική που μου αρέσει είναι _άνοδος της θερμοκρασίας του πλανήτη_, αυτό που έγραψα πριν, ωστόσο είναι - όπως και άλλα - μακρυνάρι.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Δεν τίθεται ζήτημα εκλαίκευσης. Ακόμα και οι επιστήμονες που ασχολούνται με το φαινόμενο, αυτόν τον όρο χρησιμοποιούν. Εκτός κι αν οι Έλληνες θέλουμε να το παίξουμε λίγο πιο έξυπνοι από αυτούς. Τώρα, όσον αφορά όλα τα άλλα, ναι, τα πάντα είναι σχετικά, αλλά εξαρτάται με ποιο μέτρο μετράς. Είναι αυτονόητο - θαρρώ- ότι φυσικά και υπάρχει κανονική θερμοκρασία πλανήτη σε συνάρτηση με συγκεκριμένες γεωλογικές, ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλες περιόδους, αλλά φυσικά το ζήτημα μας δεν είναι αυτό! Το ζήτημα είναι γλωσσικό, οπότε ας μην το πάμε τόσο μακριά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 1, 2009)

Οι επιστήμονες που χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο _υπερθέρμανση_ στρατεύουν τη γλώσσα στο να κινητοποιηθούν οι άνθρωποι. Απέναντί τους έχουν άλλους επιστήμονες, εξίσου στρατευμένους φυσικά (αλλά αλλού), οι οποίοι δεν θεωρούν την άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας λόγο άξιο ανησυχίας. Άρα το ότι πολλοί επιστήμονες τη λένε _υπερθέρμανση_ δεν σημαίνει ότι ορολογικά αυτό είναι το σωστό. Το warming είναι αύξηση / άνοδος της θερμοκρασίας (_θέρμανση_).


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Προσέξτε ότι το Αγγλικό περιγράφει διαδικασία, warm-ing. Eίναι verbal noun και γι' αυτό το λόγο στη μετάφρασή του στα Ελληνικά, ο φυσικός ομιλητής αισθάνεται την ανάγκη να προσθέσει το υπέρ- (ως αυξητικό).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2009)

Με αφορμή την ονοματοδοσία του νέου Υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής, να επισημάνω ότι υπάρχει και ο ουδετεροποιημένος (και πολιτικά ορθότερος) όρος *κλιματική αλλαγή* (climate change).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2012)

...Ή μπορεί τελικά ο όρος να αναφέρεται και σε κάτι που, σύμφωνα με τους βορειοκαρολινέζους, δεν υπάρχει καν: http://www.usnews.com/news/articles...-north-carolina-to-stick-its-head-in-the-sand


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 2, 2012)

daeman said:


> Κατά σειρά προτίμησης:
> 13. αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας της Γης (του Νίκελ στο #3)
> 4. αύξηση της παγκόσμιας θερμοκρασίας
> 7. παγκόσμια αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας
> ...



Κάνεις λάθος. Τα δεδομένα είναι:

1. το φαινόμενο της αύξησης της θερμοκρασίας του πλανήτη
2. το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου
3. η αύξηση του διοξειδίου του άνθρακα που απελευθερώνεται στην ατμόσφαιρα
4. η παραγωγή διοξειδίου του άνθρακα από ανθρωπογενείς παράγοντες

Μπορεί να μοιάζει προφανές ότι, αφού συντρέχουν όλα τα παραπάνω, τότε, το 1 είναι συνέπεια του 4. Ωστόσο δεν είναι απολύτως βέβαιο ότι η ανθρώπινη δραστηριότητα έφερε το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα σε tipping point ούτε καν ότι αυτός είναι ο βασικός και μόνο λόγος που συμβαίνει το 1. Ο κλάδος λέει μόνο ότι το 4 οδηγεί στο 3, το 3 στο 2 και το 2 συμβάλλει στην έξαρση του 1 και πιθανόν να είναι αποκλειστική αιτία της ύπαρξής του.



Zazula said:


> ...Ή μπορεί τελικά ο όρος να αναφέρεται και σε κάτι που, σύμφωνα με τους βορειοκαρολινέζους, δεν υπάρχει καν: http://www.usnews.com/news/articles...-north-carolina-to-stick-its-head-in-the-sand



Θλιβερόν. Ωστόσο, στο τεχνικό κομμάτι, ο όρος "κλιματική αλλαγή" αναφέρεται στο επακόλουθο της παγκόσμιας αύξησης της θερμοκρασίας (προτιμώ να αποφύγω να γράψω "του πλανήτη" γιατί δεν αυξάνεται η θερμοκρασία του ίδιου του πλανήτη).


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2012)

ΟΚ, κάνω λάθος, αν έτσι το θέλεις. Κάνουν όμως το ίδιο λάθος χιλιάδες επιστήμονες σε όλο τον κόσμο με γνώσεις, δεδομένα και μεθόδους που ξεπερνούν κατά πολύ τις δικές μου και τις δικές σου δυνατότητες, οι οποίοι έχουν μελετήσει το θέμα και εξακολουθούν να το μελετούν και να προειδοποιούν ξανά και ξανά, όλο και πιο έντονα. Εμείς όμως κωφεύουμε και ψάχνουμε για τρύπες στους συλλογισμούς και λογικά άλματα, μην τυχόν και χαλάσει η βολή μας, μέχρι να βεβαιωθούμε απόλυτα, όταν θα μας έχει πνίξει η θάλασσα και θα έχει ερημωθεί η γη. 
Ωστόσο, δεν θα μπλεχτώ πάλι σε συζητήσεις θεολογικής φύσης. Πίστευε ό,τι θέλεις κι άσε και μένα να πιστεύω ό,τι θέλω. 
Ο χρόνος θα δείξει, έστω κι αν εμείς δεν θα υπάρχουμε πια, ατομικά ή ως είδος.

Το «Μπορεί βέβαια να κάνω λάθος» δεν αναφερόταν στην ουσία του θέματος, αλλά στην εντύπωσή μου ότι οι λέξεις «θέρμανση» και «υπερθέρμανση» υποδηλώνουν εξωγενείς παράγοντες. Εκεί, στο γλωσσικό, στο λεξιλογικό, κάνω λάθος;
Αυτό είναι το θέμα του νήματος άλλωστε, το γλωσσικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά έτσι όπως το διατύπωσες, μοιάζει να αναρωτιέσαι αν κάνεις λάθος για το αν είναι ανθρωπογενείς οι παράγοντες ή όχι. Οι προτάσεις που έγραψες, είναι με την εξής σειρά: "_Δεν ξέρω αν είναι υποκειμενικό, αλλά οι όροι θέρμανση ή υπερθέρμανση για μένα υποδηλώνουν εξωγενείς παράγοντες... Εδώ όμως, οι παράγοντες που συμβάλλουν στην αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας δεν είναι εξωτερικοί... Μπορεί βέβαια να κάνω λάθος_". Φυσικά δεν το είπα γιατί θέλω να σε βγάλω λάθος. Τώρα, όσον αφορά τους χιλιάδες επιστήμονες, νομίζω πως κατέστησα σαφές ότι υπάρχει συμφωνία ανάμεσά τους στο ότι όλες οι προτάσεις (1-4) είναι αληθείς, ωστόσο υπάρχει διαφωνία στο αν το φαινόμενο της αύξησης της μέσης θερμοκρασίας οφείλεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε ανθρωπογενείς παράγοντες και αποκλειστικά και μόνο στο φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου. Δεν υπάρχει διαφωνία στο ότι το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου συμβάλλει στην αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας ούτε στο ότι η ανθρώπινη δραστηριότητα ενισχύει το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου. Τέλος, δεν υπάρχει διαφωνία στο ότι, ανθρωπογενές ή όχι, το φαινόμενο της αύξησης της θερμοκρασίας πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί.

Γλωσσικά θέλω να πω ότι σαν πλήρης όρος με καλύπτει μόνο το "παγκόσμια αύξηση της μέσης θερμοκρασίας", αλλιώς με βολεύει και το "παγκόσμια θέρμανση". Διαφωνώ με τον όρο "αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας του πλανήτη", γιατί η θερμοκρασία του πλανήτη αφενός δεν είναι ομοιογενής, αφετέρου δεν αυξάνεται. Η αύξηση αφορά την επιφάνεια του πλανήτη και την ατμόσφαιρα. Επίσης διαφωνώ και με το σκέτο "παγκόσμια αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας" γιατί αυτό το "μέση" είναι πολύ σημαντικό στοιχείο που οι περισσότεροι δεν αντιλαμβάνονται και καταλαβαίνουν λάθος το φαινόμενο, με αποτέλεσμα να λένε "τι αυξάνεται η θερμοκρασία; Πέρσι είχε πιο πολλή ζέστη το καλοκαίρι" ή "ο φετινός χειμώνας ήταν πιο κρύος". Και ναι, το "global warming" δεν περιέχει όλες αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες, γι' αυτό και σε ελεύθερο context δεν με ενοχλεί το "παγκόσμια θέρμανση" (που έτσι κι αλλιώς, λεκτικά είναι ενέργεια του "θερμαίνω").


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2014)

Αληθινές ιστορίες...


----------

